# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Letër drejtuar Liri Belishovës, nga Mero Baze

## Brari

TeMa

-----

Letër drejtuar Liri Belishovës

Shqipëria nën peshën e historive të Bllokut dhe burgut

Mero Baze

E nderuara zonja  Liri!

Më bëj një nder. Të kam përzgjedhur me kujdes ty, për t'u drejtuar si një ish komuniste arrogante, si ish reformatore e goditur, si ish e persekutuara e palëkundur dhe  qytetarja ende energjike e Shqipërisë, megjithë moshën e thyer. Ka muaj të tërë që shtypi shqiptar po plason qindra  gënjeshtra të kujdesshme, për të ruajtur portretin e Enver Hoxhës, për të bërë interesant Mehmet Shehun, për të bërë babaxhan Beqir Ballukun, e kështu me radhë, deri tek kunatat, mbesat, nipat e stërnipat e tyre. Një fushatë tragjike, e cila po përpiqet të na e paraqesë komunizmin si një telenovelë të familjes së Enver Hoxhës, dhe kryedramë mungesën e Sokolit në përvjetorin e vdekjes së Enverit. 13 vjet pasi e njëjta familje u besoi partinë këtyre që e kanë sot, ata janë rikthyer sërish t'u japin dorën për të tejkaluar krizën e mosqeverisjes, duke hutuar shqiptarët me historira telenovelash. Shqiptarët e traumatizuar nga varfëria, nga dramat e mëdha të tranzicionit, nga mungesa e shpresës, dhe të tretur nga korrupsioni i një administrate thuajse gjakpirëse, kanë mbetur gojëhapur nga telenovela e Bllokut që ka shpërthyer në faqet e shtypit të majtë. Jam përpjekur t'i rezistoj këtij tundimi në faqet e gazetës sime, për aq kohë sa nuk kam përfunduar ende së botuari gjithë historitë dramatike të diktaturës, gjithë të pushkatuarit me gjyq dhe pa gjyq, gjithë të internuarit dhe të izoluarit. Më pat penguar në këtë mision drejt së vërtetës, edhe heshtja e akullt e atyre që e kanë pësuar nga diktatura, durimi i tyre i madh për të dëgjuar Nexhmije Hoxhën, mungesa e disa librave themelorë për të dënuar komunizmin në Shqipëri. Vetëm këto katër muaj janë shkruar mijëra faqe telenovela për shqetësimet e familjeve të Bllokut nga familja Hoxha, ndërkohë që në gjithë letërsinë historike të Shqipërisë, kemi katër-pesë libra të vërtetë për komunizmin, mes të cilëve shquajnë librat e padre Zef Pëllumbit, Lubonjës, Zhitit, Arbnorit dhe Pepës. Jashtëzakonisht pak për këtë komunizëm kaq të egër dhe fare pak përballë mijëra faqeve të telenovelës së re që po shfaqet në faqet e gazetave. Kam bindjen se fushata është e motivuar nga botues të lidhur ngushtë me qeverinë, që përpiqen "të çlodhin popullin" në këto ditë të vështira për qeverinë.

Po të drejtohem ty, e nderuara zonjë, të më shkruash tridhjetë rreshta nesër, pasnesër pas disa ditësh, por gjithmonë para se të ndahesh nga ne, për vajzën tënde që vdiq në moshën 20 vjeçare, ndërkohë që ti ishe e internuar dhe nuk të linin t'i jepje një gotë ujë te koka. Të lutem mos bëj replika as me Nexhmije Hoxhën, as me Ramiz Alinë, biles as me Aranit Çelën që ende s'paska vdekur. Përshkruaje për lexuesit e gazetës atë dhimbje, jo vetëm për ta ballafaquar me telenovelën e familjes Hoxha, por mbi të gjitha për t'u dhënë kurajon të gjithë atyre që vuajtën nga diktatura dhe, mbi të gjitha, intelektualëve shqiptarë, të ulen të rishkruajnë historinë e diktaturës në skedarët e së cilës sot ka vetëm varre pa emër dhe histori të transmetuara gojore si legjendat e Mujit dhe Halilit. Të lutem e nderuar zonjë, jep një shembull dhe trego diçka për Dritën... Të tjerët mund të tregojnë për fëmijët e tyre, për burgjet për shfarosjet. Në "Librin e Zi të Komunizmit" që mora së fundi, Shqipëria është thuajse pa histori diktature, me pak faqe të cekëta, pa asgjë thelbësore, ndërsa vende si Hungaria dhe Çekia, që kanë qenë dhjetëra herë më liberale se ne, kanë dhjetëra faqe... Ulu dhe shkruaj ca rreshta për Dritën. Kam shpresë se miliona shqiptarë do të rikujtojnë çfarë të bënte hakmarrja e familjes Hoxha dhe diktatura. Kam shpresë mbi të gjitha se përballë dramash të tilla epike, telenovelat e familjes Hoxha do të lexohen si duhet. Nuk dua ta zgjas me këshilla se çfarë duhet të shkruash. 

Mund t'i isha drejtuar dhe mikut tim Visar Zhiti, por u tërhoqa, pasi ai ka një traumë të re, të freskët. Oficeri i Sigurimit që e ka përgjuar, arrestuar dhe kalbur në qeli, i quajtur Bujar Hoxha, para disa ditësh u ngrit në detyrën më të lartë të policisë në Ministrinë e Rendit, drejtuar nga zoti Toska në kuadrin e "reformave perëndimore", vlerësuar edhe nga ambasadori Jeffrey. Shpresoj se ti je më e qetë për të shkruar. Fillo e shkruaj se ndoshta ndihesh më  lehtë dhe na lehtëson të gjithëve që po dëgjojmë të skuqur këtë telenevolë pas perdes së heshtjes që ka rënë  mbi dramat e mëdha të shqiptarëve.


---------nga Tema----

----------

